# Gerber Parabellum with sheath...



## iTorch (Mar 6, 2008)

Am hunting for one of these, they are no longer made, folding knife, plastic handel, drop point blade, quite large, sheath was designed to hold knife closer OR open...anyone know where they can be found?


----------



## Paladin (Mar 6, 2008)

Back when they were available retail they struck me as needlessly bulky. Now they are probably a pricey collectible. _Have you swam the sewer known as Ebay in your search?_ I try to avoid doing business there, but sometimes it's the only place to satisfy my need for a specific item. 

Remember though, "_shopping victoriously_" often means you paid more for the item than anyone else was willing to pay. _Some might call that having "more cents than sense". _I've seen numerous examples, especially "buy it nows", where the asking price is higher than other internet sources, with absurdly high shipping to boot.

Paladin


----------



## RWT1405 (Oct 27, 2008)

iTorch, what might 1 be worth these days?


----------



## iTorch (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, there are two worths-actual worth would be not too much as there are old, made out of just ok steel and with plastic handels, certainly not your high quality knife by some of todays standards...

So saying I rather like the shape and am a big fan of the sheath system, I always regret not getting one when they were once avaiable, I want to satisfy that whim, however it will not kill me NOT to get one, so price is hard to quantify, if one came along that had the sheath and was not broken then I would be interested in it, even if the knife iself was fairly rough- but I would not pay an arm and a leg for it.
Cheers


----------



## RWT1405 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the answer, that "clears" things up! Back in the blade box it goes!


----------



## iTorch (Nov 11, 2008)

Keep it safe and sound, and if you ever get bored of it let me know...


----------



## RWT1405 (Nov 14, 2008)

I will, it's never been used, it's just "sitting" in my blade box. I really liked the looks of it, at the time, and figured I'd eventually find a use for it.


----------

